
Top C++ header file mistakes and how to fix them - debh
http://www.acodersjourney.com/2016/05/top-10-c-header-file-mistakes-and-how-to-fix-them/
======
vikram_12
Excellent article. I feel there is a gap of good C++ physical layout
guidelines.

You might also want to look at :
[https://github.com/isocpp/CppCoreGuidelines/blob/master/CppC...](https://github.com/isocpp/CppCoreGuidelines/blob/master/CppCoreGuidelines.md)

------
sneha87
I think 5.b is mostly applicable when you're packaging DLLs. I don't see much
use for it in internal projects (Eg. If I'm building a end user solution and
not developer solution).

~~~
debh
Yes - it's mostly applicable when you're creating APIs and developer
solutions. But even in case of internal tools/ exes, you might need to share
functionality with a internal partner team and it's helpful if they don't have
to read code they don't need to use.

